# Double swirls??



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

You are correct. Anything having to do with swirls and personality is pure bunk...


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

I vaguely understood that the analysis of swirls was based on a swirl developing at the same time as the brain while the foal is in the uterus. So therefore a connection could be made between personality and where and how many swirls were present after development was completed. But as Faceman said it could be bunk.


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

Chevaux said:


> I vaguely understood that the analysis of swirls was based on a swirl developing at the same time as the brain while the foal is in the uterus. So therefore a connection could be made between personality and where and how many swirls were present after development was completed. But as Faceman said it could be bunk.


Yeah, there is always some yahoo that tries to come up with some far fetched "scientific explanation". The truth is man has been trying to tie superficial physical features to personality traits in both man and animals for thousands of years - all disproved and all bunk. Fat people aren't necessarily jolly, big ears don't mean a thing - nor do a prominant brow or beady eyes, a big lower lip means neither sensuous nor low-based, and pit bulls aren't mean just because they have big jaws. I am always amazed when I see people in 2012 still falling for those old wives' tales. But then I suppose some people think there truly is a pot at the end of the rainbow or if you close your eyes and blow out all the candles your wish will come true...OK for children but not for adults...


----------



## jingojewel (Jan 19, 2012)

I wasn't saying I believed that, lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Faceman, I must say I'm disappointed to find out about that big ears thing (lol).


----------



## barrelracer113 (Jun 28, 2012)

From a book i have read if the swirls are on the face it can have something to do with the personality, double swirls, triple swirls ect body swirls are different though but through the horses i have owned lots of them have more than one swirl on thier face, for instance i went to my friends barn to look at her new barrel horse as i look at the horses head i notice she had MANY swirls we counted and there were 16 swirls on her head!! So Crazy!!


----------

